# problème de mails envoyés et non reçus



## anasthasia (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci qui dure depuis un moment déjà, mais qui devient de plus en plus gênant :
 Il arrive que je ne reçoive pas les mails que mes correspondants m'envoient, et réciproquement, il arrive que mes correspondants ne reçoivent pas les mails que je leur envoie, et ceci sans que l'expéditeur (qu'il s'agisse de mes correspondants ou de moi) ne reçoive de notification de non-délivrance de mail. Les messages concernés semblent s'être purement et simplement évaporés dans la nature... Le problème s'est déjà posé avec plusieurs correspondants différents, dont la bonne foi ne fait aucun doute. Le plus étrange, c'est que ce problème n'est pas systèmatique : pour un même correspondant, parfois ça fonctionne, et parfois non... Les seules "régularités" que j'ai pu observer sont :
. Les messages corportant des pièces jointes un peu lourdes s'évaporent quasi-systématiquement. 
. Une fois qu'on a réussi à échanger un premier message (dans un sens ou dans l'autre), en général ça passe mieux ensuite. Mais dans certains cas il y a encore des ratés après les premiers échanges.
. Il semble que lorsque mes correspondants on une adresse googlemail il y ait plus de chances d'avoir des problèmes, mais ce n'est pas une règle absolue.

Je suis sous snow leopard depuis peu (imac de bureau), mais j'avais déjà le même problème sous leopard. J'utilise Thunderbird 3.1.10.

Merci beaucoup si vous pouvez m'aider à régler ce problème, car cela commence à devenir vraiment gênant !


----------



## Aliboron (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

En général, ce genre de problème tient aux paramétrages anti-spam des différents serveurs et hébergeurs traversés. Ce n'est pas toujours facile à mettre en évidence, et jamais facile à faire corriger... d'autant moins que ce n'est pas facile de faire des tests concluants.

Il y a quelques années, j'avais pu mettre en évidence que tous les messages envoyés avec Entourage via le serveur SMTP de Free, au format HTML et comportant une pièce jointe étaient systématiquement détruits par le serveur de réception chez Free (le même message envoyé vers un autre serveur POP parvenait correctement). Comme les outils de filtrage sont sous-traités, je n'avais pas pu obtenir de réponse précise chez Free (à part les habituels "c'est pas nous, voyez vos réglages") mais, au bout de quelques jours, les choses étaient rentrées dans l'ordre...

Bon, ce n'est pas très encourageant, peut-être que d'autres donneront des pistes différentes...


----------



## anasthasia (27 Mai 2011)

Ok, merci beaucoup. Je suis chez numéricable : je vais donc aller râler là-bas...


----------



## CathyGYM (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu récemment un problème similaire avec des mails que j'avais envoyé à une trentaine de contacts, avec une pièce jointe d'à peine plus de 5Mo. Il se trouve que tous les contacts qui n'ont pas reçu le mail avaient une adresse orange.fr ou wanadoo.fr... 
Il paraît qu'orange a une limitation des pièces jointes à 6Mo, mais il semblerait que la limite soit un peu variable et lorsque l'on s'en approche un peu trop, çà ne marche pas !


----------



## anasthasia (30 Mai 2011)

...Ce qui est tout de même incroyable, c'est qu'ils s'avisent de supprimer des messages sans en informer l'expéditeur. Ca ne leur coûterait pourtant pas grand chose d'envoyer à l'expéditeur une notification de suppression de message (et éventuellement d'expliquer les raisons). On saurait alors à quoi s'en tenir, et on pourrait y remédier. Tandis que là, l'envoi de mail devient carrément hasardeux... personnellement, j'utilise beaucoup le mail dans le cadre de mon boulot, et un document envoyé et non recu peut avoir des conséquences importantes. A ce compte là, autant revenir au courrier papier, c'était plus lent mais (à peu près) fiable...


----------



## CathyGYM (30 Mai 2011)

C'est vrai, j'ai eu exactement le même problème, et je n'ai pas eu de notification de la part d'orange ou wanadoo, et mes interlocuteurs n'ont pas eu d'avertissement non plus !

Heureusement, dans mon cas cela n'a pas de conséquence grave !

Depuis, à chaque fois que j'envoie des pièces jointes un peu grosses, j'envoie dans la foulée un message sans pièce jointe en avertissant mon interlocuteur que je lui ai envoyé une pièce jointe deux minutes plus tôt, et en lui demandant de m'avertir en cas de non réception...

C'est un peu contraignant, mais c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé !


----------



## anasthasia (31 Mai 2011)

Le problème c'est que dans mon cas, même la réception des messages sans pièce jointe est aléatoire...


----------



## CathyGYM (1 Juin 2011)

Bizarre... 
Il ne te reste plus effectivement qu'à revenir au courrier papier ou au fax !!!


----------



## rejane (20 Juin 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !
> 
> En général, ce genre de problème tient aux paramétrages anti-spam des différents serveurs et hébergeurs traversés. Ce n'est pas toujours facile à mettre en évidence, et jamais facile à faire corriger... d'autant moins que ce n'est pas facile de faire des tests concluants.
> 
> ...


salut à tous,
en voulant palier ce défaut - certains messages ne sont pas reçus par un client - j'ai téléchargé "notification4Mail". Malheureusement cela ne semble pas donner satisfaction, aucun accusé me parvient à tout envoi!
Qui connaît ce logiciel ?
à +


----------



## Aliboron (20 Juin 2011)

rejane a dit:


> .../... j'ai téléchargé "notification4Mail". Malheureusement cela ne semble pas donner satisfaction, aucun accusé me parvient à tout envoi !


De ton côté, la seule chose que tu peux vraiment faire, c'est vérifier que l'en-tête supplémentaire "*Disposition-Notification-To*" est bien rajoutée aux messages sortants concernés. Mais ça reste plutôt illusoire : il n'existe pas de réelle norme concernant les accusés de réception et il y a des tas de raisons pour que tu n'en reçoives pas. 

Si ton correspondant utilise un Mac, il y a de grandes chances pour que son logiciel ignore superbement les demandes d'accusé de réception (à part Thunderbird, les principaux logiciels de messagerie sur Mac ne détectent même pas les demandes, sauf à faire des bricolages spécifiques). S'il utilise un logiciel qui a la possibilité de détecter les demandes d'AR, il faut qu'il soit paramétré pour le faire et que ton correspondant veuille bien envoyer ces confirmations...


----------



## rejane (20 Juin 2011)

merci,
je vais tout simplement laisser tomber, quitte à doubler l'expédition du message - afin de m'assurer de la bonne réception - par un envoi sous gmail.com


----------

